# EBay UVB reptile bulbs



## Brandon (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey, was just wondering if anyone has tried these UVB bulbs from EBay. If so are they any good. I usually buy exoterra UVB 100 bulbs but they cost about $40 so was looking for a cheaper option as these are only $15. Thanks.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't use UV so might be unfair of me to comment but I hear that compact globes are quite poor when compared to batten UV globes.
I would suggest getting a couple and just measure the UV output and see how they compare for output & life against the exoterra bulbs.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 13, 2018)

I wouldn't waste the time or $$$ with a compact spiral type uvb bulb. 

What specific reptile are you wanting the UVB lamp for?


----------



## cris (Mar 13, 2018)

Is there any evidence that this sort of lighting has any benefit?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 13, 2018)

cris said:


> Is there any evidence that this sort of lighting has any benefit?


UVB lighting is definitely beneficial to turtles kept indoors.


----------



## Brandon (Mar 13, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I don't use UV so might be unfair of me to comment but I hear that compact globes are quite poor when compared to batten UV globes.
> I would suggest getting a couple and just measure the UV output and see how they compare for output & life against the exoterra bulbs.


Yes I have herd a lot of people saying the same but because the way my tank is designed it is just a lot easier to use compact globes. I might do that and test them. Thanks.
[doublepost=1520934650,1520934598][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> I wouldn't waste the time or $$$ with a compact spiral type uvb bulb.
> 
> What specific reptile are you wanting the UVB lamp for?


What is the main difference? and Carpet python and eastern water dragons.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 13, 2018)

UV isn't going to add any value to the carpet python in my opinion.


----------



## Foozil (Mar 13, 2018)

Agreed, UV isn't necessary for carpets. Or at least there is no evidence for it benefiting them. I like to take my animals out in the sun once or twice a week though just in case they do benefit from it (also so that they can explore a bit)


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Brandon,

Carpets don't really need UVB but these would be fine if you want to go down that path. My wife also uses them for her juvenile water dragons. Been using them since they were hatchlings and they're going gangbusters without any problems .

George.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 13, 2018)

I am gonna say crap. If you tested them with a solarmeter 6.5 you will most likely find them pretty low to start with and rapidly deteriorate to 0 by a couple of weeks at best. 

As a starting point I would say start at the link below, learn to read iso irradiance charts of bulbs, a solarmeter 6.5 is a great tool and worth the cost and that there isnt a one bulb solution to all reptile lighting. Providing uvb is just one aspect.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw08ykyY4BE68fAlXSMAmLTA


----------



## Brandon (Mar 14, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> UV isn't going to add any value to the carpet python in my opinion.


Yeah I know a lot of people have said that, but I've also read that it can be beneficial so ill rather give it even though it isn't needed then not give it and it be needed. if that makes sense
[doublepost=1521013340,1521013303][/doublepost]


Foozil said:


> Agreed, UV isn't necessary for carpets. Or at least there is no evidence for it benefiting them. I like to take my animals out in the sun once or twice a week though just in case they do benefit from it (also so that they can explore a bit)


Yes, I also give mine about 2 hours of natural sun a week.
[doublepost=1521013388][/doublepost]


GBWhite said:


> Hi Brandon,
> 
> Carpets don't really need UVB but these would be fine if you want to go down that path. My wife also uses them for her juvenile water dragons. Been using them since they were hatchlings and they're going gangbusters without any problems .
> 
> George.


Uses the uvb bulbs from eBay?
[doublepost=1521013423][/doublepost]


Bushfire said:


> I am gonna say crap. If you tested them with a solarmeter 6.5 you will most likely find them pretty low to start with and rapidly deteriorate to 0 by a couple of weeks at best.
> 
> As a starting point I would say start at the link below, learn to read iso irradiance charts of bulbs, a solarmeter 6.5 is a great tool and worth the cost and that there isnt a one bulb solution to all reptile lighting. Providing uvb is just one aspect.
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...FjAAegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw08ykyY4BE68fAlXSMAmLTA


Thanks heaps ill have a look at that


----------



## Iguana (Mar 14, 2018)

I know Arcadia makes good UV bulbs for a decent price, I got a 10% for something like $25 
It's compact though, but I wasn't aware that they aren't that good?


----------

